# Bad reaction to leafy greens--discouraged!



## CapitolHill (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi all,I've been on this "Atkins-type" diet for 8 days now--meat, cheese, fish, oliveoil, butter, salt, pepper, water. I have been feeling better and have had muchless distension/bloating than usual.BUT--I tried adding one cup of "cooked" (i.e., microwaved with water) spinachand salad greens, on Friday and Sunday respectively, and I got watery diarreahboth times. I am so discouraged and feel like I had a real setback, given howbloated and uncomfortable I feel today. I can't go through life without anyveggies (or fruit)!Has anyone else suffered from this type of response? Do you have advice on achallenge food that might work better (in 24 hours, after my body settles down)?Thanks,CapitolHill


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I would focus on cooked veggies rather than raw salad greens. Many IBSers find them a lot easier on the system.http://www.askdrsears.com/html/4/t042600.asp#T042601 gives some of the fruits easier on the system, and for ones with sorbitol (like pears or apples) eating those cooked or canned can make them easier on the system as that cooks out the sorbitol.You might also play with portion size. Smaller portions rather than a cup of cooked spinach, try just 1/2 a cup cooked. You might tolerate small amounts with a meal rather than too much all at once.


----------

